# How do betas work?



## VitorMachado (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey everyone. As many of you know, the LR5 Beta has recently been released. This is my first type of editing software beta that I've had the chance to work with. How do they necessarily work? Do I use it like its my primary software (replacing LR4) then once the official release is out I just buy my serial code and "ovula" all my files remain in the software? Sorry I'm a bit confused with all this. Also, if this is the case, what is the best way to transfer all my LR4 Catalogs into LR5?

Sorry if these sound too "beginner" I'm not very familier with betas.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 17, 2013)

Its test software, and may ruin or damage your images. Its not likely, but it does happen.

Using it as primary software you depend on might bite you. Also, it will expire, and you will lose all your edits unless you buy the finished version, so unless you plan on buying Version 5, just use it to test it.

You can play with it, but make sure your images are all safely backed up.


----------



## Wildfire (Apr 17, 2013)

Since LR5 now has a public beta release, it's probably in the very late stages of development. Adobe is just using this final beta to track down and fix any possible bugs or incompatibilities they couldn't find or reproduce in a smaller testing environment.

Although the purpose of the beta is to gather data about bugs, crashes, and compatibility issues, chances are most people will have no problem running it, and it will pretty much act the same as the final version. But yes, you will have to purchase the full version to continue using it once the beta period ends.


----------



## RGF (Apr 19, 2013)

Software goes through a series of testing.

Early is alpha testing, real prototype stuff.

Then beta where it is being checked for stability and usability. Adobe and trusted tester had been pounding on LR for a while now, the public beta is simply a final check to catch more subtle errors and incompatibilities.


----------

